# Any advice



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I still seem completely unable to talk to anyone at VM who can arrange a TiVo for me.

I registered by various routes and received various missed calls at home when not there from the TiVo team.

I have called and been put through to the TiVo team twice and been told they can't help me and someone will be in touch via my mobile. Nothing. Since then I've been in touch with the 'Executive Office' (ie complaints department to deal with loud complainers) and they've been very quick to phone me back, apologise and say a manager from the TiVo team will ring me to sort it. Nothing.

Any advice on how to actually order a damn TiVo?


----------



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)

You can't yet


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Just really annoying me.

Everyone I've spoken to has told me, of course I can order a TiVo now, a couple have quoted prices and that it would be installed within a couple of weeks.

Everyone of them has then told me they can't arrange that themselves and someone will call me back.

They're really making a hash of it.


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

Karnak said:


> Just really annoying me.
> 
> Everyone I've spoken to has told me, of course I can order a TiVo now, a couple have quoted prices and that it would be installed within a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


It's not out yet, except by invitation, as well you know. How can they be making a hash of it?

I've got no issue with you trying to jump the gun, but blaming VM because you can't get it is a joke.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Read my first post.

They tried to phone me at home, for most of last week. This was the TiVo team, supposedly inviting me to have a TiVo as I had pre-registered.

I phoned and pointed out I'd also given them my mobile number and asked them to use that instead. I was promised a call back the next day. Didn't happen.

Phoned several times and again, was promised a call back, to my mobile, that day or the next.

They keep promising to call me, tell me I will be able to have a TiVo when that call comes, then don't call as promised.

How is this not making a hash of it...


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

It does seem a smidge unclear to some of the ground staff "who" can get TiVo - maybe the call teams are similar...

The chap who installed my TiVo box today asked "How did YOU get a TiVo?!" - I think he thought only 500 pilot staff and the first 1000 lucky goits had them (he'd installed a box for someone with a 'named remote').

He also was unaware of the S1 boxes, and thought my S1 was a VM pilot machine 

(he was also extremely nice and helpful!)


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes, this was my original assumption, they don't know what they're talking about.

But I've spoken to people who claim to be in the TiVo team and a bloke who claims to be the 'CEO Offices' TiVo Champion', so who knows.


----------



## Hornet (Apr 10, 2002)

I had a similar problem which was finally resolved when someone did call me on my mobile, took four or five calls to CS before the message was finally passed on and the mobile number was called.

I had that same morning, called BT and had them add Call Divert to my landline. From there you can choose which number the call is diverted to, I chose my mobile but didn't need it in the end. The service cost less than £3 for a month, so could be a good backup plan.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Email back from one of the guys at VM I've been talking to claiming the call will be this evening... When of course, I may be busy(!)


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

I've had my tivo box from virgin for a couple of days, and it has a few things that need updates asap.
the tuners are not all active yet.
no reminder in epg.
and the internet side of things need some major work, before they become useful.

on the plus side:
catch-up has more content 
and the box uses far less power.
and the 500hrs of sd recording HD will suck up 3-1 in record time.
hard drive is very quiet compared to the V+.

Virgin and tivo should have looked at what the V+ had and moved some of that across.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

MrHoggie said:


> no reminder in epg.


What do you need a reminder for? If you intend to watch something, just set it to record


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

MrHoggie said:


> I've had my tivo box from virgin for a couple of days, and it has a few things that need updates asap.
> the tuners are not all active yet.
> no reminder in epg.
> and the internet side of things need some major work, before they become useful.


This should have been explained to you before you signed up.

1) 3rd tuner will not activate till (at least) March
2) Reminders don't exist in TiVo terms (well, they never did on the S1 - you either record or you don't). Granted V+ (etc) had them, but TiVo is missing interactive (red button) too, but if you check another forum that is something to be addressed later
3) ethernet port is not active (properly) - so any internet service is via cable, and via application. YouTube is "it" so far, and is more than S1 ever had


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

No reminder function? Hmm. That's a bit of a downside.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Did V+ have a reminder function? Just had a look and can't see anything like it*.

Not sure what the purpose of that would be - as carl says if something is that important to watch set it to record... there's nothing lost if you watch something and record at the same time.


* It does say 'press ok to set reminder' on some programmes but when you press OK no reminder function comes up, so it's fairly hidden if it's there. Do they mean change channel? That's not a reminder.. Reminder to me would be a loud beep, the screen flashing or something.


----------



## nbaker (Sep 28, 2002)

Why would a Tivo need a reminder


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

nbaker said:


> Why would a Tivo need a reminder


It doesn't  It's for people too used to watching Live TV. As any Tivo owner would admit, watching 'live' TV becomes a thing of the past


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Tony Hoyle said:


> Did V+ have a reminder function? Just had a look and can't see anything like it*.
> 
> * It does say 'press ok to set reminder' on some programmes but when you press OK no reminder function comes up, so it's fairly hidden if it's there. Do they mean change channel? That's not a reminder.. Reminder to me would be a loud beep, the screen flashing or something.


ISTR there are a couple of options there; one of which is "Change channel at start". Never used it so I don't know how the reminder itself works. I guess it pops-up a box?


----------



## Stav777 (Feb 8, 2011)

The user guide says that there's no reminder, which is a little disappointing.

I often use the reminder function on the V+, usually If I'm watching one channel and waiting for a live sports event or awards show etc. to come on another channel. A pop up box reminds you that the show is starting. You can just set it to change the channel automatically without the pop up box if you like. 

I'll miss it but not so much that I wouldn't get TiVo though.


----------



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)

Stav777 said:


> The user guide says that there's no reminder, which is a little disappointing.
> 
> I often use the reminder function on the V+, usually If I'm watching one channel and waiting for a live sports event or awards show etc. to come on another channel. A pop up box reminds you that the show is starting. You can just set it to change the channel automatically without the pop up box if you like.
> 
> I'll miss it but not so much that I wouldn't get TiVo though.


It's not needed just select the other tuner onto the channel you want "reminding" when watching the other program select "info" then go down to second tuner and you can select to view it.


----------



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)

Or just record it it's got plenty of space on the HDD!


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Eh? I certainly wouldn't stop watching live TV. My Saturday night schedule is usually spread out nicely thanks to ITV; today we had of course the live football, followed by TV Burp and then Push the Button which is on now, also live.

I wouldn't record everything; I do want to kinda watch TV sometimes, not just wait for it to record, you know.


----------



## Stav777 (Feb 8, 2011)

WooLLsterQ said:


> It's not needed just select the other tuner onto the channel you want "reminding" when watching the other program select "info" then go down to second tuner and you can select to view it.


That still requires me to remember to switch to that tuner at a certain time though.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Eh? I certainly wouldn't stop watching live TV. My Saturday night schedule is usually spread out nicely thanks to ITV; today we had of course the live football, followed by TV Burp and then Push the Button which is on now, also live.
> 
> I wouldn't record everything; I do want to kinda watch TV sometimes, not just wait for it to record, you know.


I watch most of the same crap on a saturday night but I never watch it live. I always let TiVo start recording first and get a bit a head so you don't have to watch the adverts.

I haven't watched 'Live' TV in ten years.


----------

